# Altoona, PA-Look at Truman needs adopt/rescue!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. All of the Golden Rescues in PA for Truman. What a beautiful boy!*



Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Altoona, PA | Truman


Truman

Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Altoona, PA
Large • Adult • Male

Hello, my name is Truman. I am a 6 year old male golden. I was found running the East Loop Road in Hollidaysburg. I have an under-bite and am very loving. I am a big teddy bear. If you are looking for a faithful friend - that is me.
More about Truman
Up-to-date with routine shots • Primary color: Golden • Coat length: Long
Truman's Contact Info
Central PA Humane Society, Altoona, PA
814-942-5402
[email protected]
See more pets from Central PA Humane Society
For more information, visit Central PA Humane Society's Web site.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Truman*

Truman looks like a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up for this beautiful six year old Golden!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He is handsome...I wish I could have a 3rd.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor baby, I hope he gets adopted soon.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Very sweet. Are there any rescues that can take her or is she safe in the place she is currently staying?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.

One of the rescues emld. me back and asked if I could adopt.
Ken won't hear of more than two dogs, so I replied we couldn't
Anybody in Pennsylvania looking for another beauty?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wags*

Both WAGS and Central PA could take Truman if they could find a foster.
They have no foster homes open!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's welcome here, sweet boy, wish I was closer. I'm in Alabama now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Thanks, AquaClara!!

Here is a reply I got from Mike, at WAGS in PA. 
Hi Karen:



We are full but will do everything we can to get him help. I did email folks on our waiting list. As you can tell we only have seniors, two that are blind and just added two more a lab and golden. We will do all we can to help.



Raise most needed resources for With A Golden Spirit, Inc. (WAGS) or your favorite charity by searching the Internet or shopping online with

Good Search GoodSearch - Web search, coupons, discounts & deals for charity! 



Until our hands and paws cross, may GOD bless you and your loved ones today and always!



Warm regards,



Sharon & Mike Davin

With A Golden Spirit, Inc. (WAGS)

A 501 (c) 3 Not for Profit Charitable Organization

WAGS: Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bUMPING*

Bumping up!


----------

